# Tor - How do i config with Firefox?



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I did everything except set up the proxy thing with firefox. This help site shows what to do, but only for IE.

http://tor.eff.org/cvs/tor/doc/tor-doc-win32.html (towards the bottom)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

SpyKiller112 said:


> I did everything except set up the proxy thing with firefox. This help site shows what to do, but only for IE.
> 
> http://tor.eff.org/cvs/tor/doc/tor-doc-win32.html (towards the bottom)


I guess we are a visually driven society.

Right on the link your provided.
Step Three: Configure your applications to use Tor
Then change your browser to HTTP proxy at localhost port 8118. (That's where Privoxy listens.) *In Firefox it's Tools|Options|General|Connection Settings*. In Mozilla, this is in Edit|Preferences|Advanced|Proxies. In Opera 7.5x it's Tools|Preferences|Network|Proxy servers. In IE, it's Tools|Internet Options|Connections|LAN Settings|Advanced. You should also set your SSL proxy (IE calls it "Secure") to the same thing, to hide your SSL traffic too. In IE, this looks something like:


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

And that is for a normal proxy. If you use anonymous proxies get the SwitchProxy extension for Firefox


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Tor is like an anonymous proxy. Read about it on their website. It bounces your connection all over the Internet using other Tor Onion Routers before it hits the destination.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Then you may want to set the proxy script for Tor and use it through the extension, unless it works fine without the 3rd party extension.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

iXneonXi said:


> Then you may want to set the proxy script for Tor and use it through the extension, unless it works fine without the 3rd party extension.


You just set your proxy settings to localhost and the port number that Tor uses.

Changed my first post above.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

So i need this extenstion for mozilla in order for Tor to work?

EDIT: BTW... I knew how to access the connection settings, i just didnt know how to make this whole thing work. I would always get that error message.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

No, you don't need an extension, I don't know why he posted that.
What is the content of your Tor window?
Is Privoxy running? Post a copy of your Privoxy config file.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I never said you needed it, I just said it would be convenient.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok. It may work now. How can i tell for sure?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Start browsing the net


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

try entering *127.0.0.1* in the proxy IP field, instead of 'Localhost'


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I mean.. How do i know if i am being protected?


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

the point of Switchproxy, is that I assume that your browsing speed will be considerably slower using TOR, and at some point you will want to have a direct connection. With Switchproxy, you only need to disable the Tor proxy, with one click, instead of going into the firefox options dialogue.

As for checking to see if it's working, try
http://www.ipchicken.com/

If the IP displayed isn't yours (to find your real IP address: go to *Start -> Run -> *type *cmd*. In the command dialogue type* ipconfig* and press return key to see your IP address) then it's working.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

So is this whole proxy thing hurt you more than help?


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

I use proxies occasionally - more so because my ISP uses a transparent proxy, which some sites have banned. and occasionally for higher anonymity - but I wouldn't use one all the time.

A good AV, a Firewall (or even better, a router) and some decent antispware progs is all you need to reasonably protect your PC.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah, I like being able to turn off proxies at ease.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It won't _hurt_ anything. Any anonymizing proxy is going to make your connection slower.
Some sites will block Tor users, as it can be used for spam and stuff like that.
If you want to turn it off, just uncheck the HTTP and SSL boxes in your Firefox options, and its gone.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Are you running any firewalls?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just to update: If you run Tor, you also need to run Privoxy, otherwise there can be DNS leaks. Also, get the latest releases of each.

If you use Firefox, there is an extension called FoxTor that should be used.

-- Tom


----------

